# KxK Sii-7ex Update - Updated Pics



## technomancer (Apr 12, 2010)

UPDATED 5/12/11

Got a couple new progress pics of my Sii-7ex. Mainly posted these because you can see the figuring in the bubinga in these that didn't really show up that well before.

Specs
- 25.5" Scale length
- 5 piece rosewood neck with ebony stingers
- Striped ebony board, no inlays
- black limba wings
- 3/4" figured bubinga carve2 top
- figured bubinga headstock overlay
- chambered body
- Stainless steel frets, .095"x.054"
- UV style output jack
- Chrome hardware
- Volume / Tone / 3 way switch
- 250k pots
- push/pull volume for coil split neck pup
- push/pull tone for coil split bridge pup
- BKP Mule calibrated set with chrome covers
- TOM bridge
- Oil finish

Updated pics:


----------



## vhmetalx (Apr 12, 2010)

i like that top on there. awesome man!


----------



## chucknorrishred (Apr 12, 2010)

u made that??!! wow great job, what type of pick ups are u gonna put?


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Apr 12, 2010)

chucknorrishred said:


> u made that??!! wow great job, what type of pick ups are u gonna put?



Nope, Techno just ordered it. 

KxK is the company building it. 

Looking good Steve!


----------



## leonardo7 (Apr 12, 2010)

Real Nice


----------



## technomancer (Apr 12, 2010)

MaxOfMetal said:


> Nope, Techno just ordered it.
> 
> KxK is the company building it.
> 
> Looking good Steve!





I'll throw the specs up in the original post, including pups for anybody that's interested


----------



## kmanick (Apr 12, 2010)

damn this one is badass looking too.


striped Ebony Yummmmmmmmmmmm..............................
I love that look.


----------



## eelblack2 (Apr 12, 2010)

chucknorrishred said:


> u made that??!! wow great job, what type of pick ups are u gonna put?



Absolutely. Steve actually made that out of the finest imported popsicle sticks money can buy. Bitch is, it took him about 4300 popsicles to gather enough wood, and that's just a hella brainfreeze to eat all in one sitting.


----------



## djpharoah (Apr 12, 2010)

Steve - that's seriously driving up my gas for a KxK.


----------



## eelblack2 (Apr 12, 2010)

I think you really would like a KXK, Mesh. Chop chop, get on it.


----------



## MFB (Apr 13, 2010)

eelblack2 said:


> I think you really would like a KXK, Mesh. Chop chop, get on it.



Lee...NOT repping a Sherman?


----------



## eelblack2 (Apr 13, 2010)

KXK's are kickass as well.  I always support small builders that turn out kickass goods.


----------



## MFB (Apr 13, 2010)

eelblack2 said:


> KXK's are kickass as well.  I always support small builders that turn out kickass goods.



Ah true, you don't have any in the Fortress do you?


----------



## eelblack2 (Apr 13, 2010)

MFB said:


> Ah true, you don't have any in the Fortress do you?



Had one, that I traded to Kevin. I'm in the market for another one, now though. Looking for something fairly fro0t this time around.


----------



## Sebastian (Apr 13, 2010)

It's all about the fro0t 

Awesome update !


----------



## Hollowway (Apr 13, 2010)

Nice. That looks like that in-stock from a couple of months ago. Killer specs on that.


----------



## Ironbird (Apr 13, 2010)

That fretboard is extremely gorgeous!


----------



## Apophis (Apr 13, 2010)

it will be KILLER, no doubts


----------



## m3ta1head (Apr 13, 2010)

oh my god that fretboard!


----------



## Nats (Apr 13, 2010)

love that top


----------



## vampiregenocide (Apr 13, 2010)

You have fiiiine taste in guitars sir.


----------



## technomancer (Apr 13, 2010)

Thanks for all the comments guys!



eelblack2 said:


> Absolutely. Steve actually made that out of the finest imported popsicle sticks money can buy. Bitch is, it took him about 4300 popsicles to gather enough wood, and that's just a hella brainfreeze to eat all in one sitting.



Ah I love the smell of sarcasm in the morning 



Hollowway said:


> Nice. That looks like that in-stock from a couple of months ago. Killer specs on that.



Yeah there have been a couple with bubinga tops, though the specs on this are a lot different from anything else KxK has done.


----------



## SPBY (Apr 13, 2010)

that's the first KxK headstock that i've liked haha.

It's lookin sexy


----------



## technomancer (Apr 13, 2010)

SPBY said:


> that's the first KxK headstock that i've liked haha.
> 
> It's lookin sexy



It's the normal reversed inline that's on a lot of them 

and thanks


----------



## usagi (Apr 13, 2010)

The fretboard on that is beautiful...Well everything on that is beautiful. Sigh once again I wonder when mine will be done. Though it is painted now.


----------



## RenegadeDave (Apr 13, 2010)

Great looking fretboard!


----------



## Joel (Apr 13, 2010)

eelblack2 said:


> Had one, that I traded to Kevin. I'm in the market for another one, now though. Looking for something fairly fro0t this time around.



There's a fairly cool gold one in the in stock at the moment 
But not really fr00t.


----------



## technomancer (Apr 13, 2010)

techdeath16 said:


> There's a fairly cool gold one in the in stock at the moment
> But not really fr00t.



Awesome New In Stock KxK Sii-7


----------



## HighGain510 (Apr 13, 2010)

That bubinga looks yummy, Steve!


----------



## metal_tones (Apr 13, 2010)

Very nice. Nice set-up!
I'm digging these KxK guitars!


----------



## Shenaniganizer (Apr 13, 2010)

What do you mean by "ebony stingers"?


----------



## technomancer (Apr 13, 2010)

Shenaniganizer said:


> What do you mean by "ebony stingers"?



Like the 5 piece Ibanez Prestige necks with maple/walnut. The walnut is a stinger.

You can see the rosewood / ebony here... that's raw/unoiled and not the greatest pic, but the color difference is visible


----------



## Shenaniganizer (Apr 13, 2010)

Gotcha.

Good-lookin' guitar, btw.


----------



## TomAwesome (Apr 14, 2010)

Very sexy.


----------



## adaman (Apr 14, 2010)

That fretboard looks amazing! Will it stay that color after it is oiled up?


----------



## budda (Apr 14, 2010)

Lookin' good


----------



## technomancer (Apr 14, 2010)

Thanks again guys 



adaman said:


> That fretboard looks amazing! Will it stay that color after it is oiled up?



It's ebony so it should stay that color or maybe get a tad bit darker


----------



## jsousa (Apr 14, 2010)

very cool man


----------



## kmanick (Jan 13, 2011)

why 250 K pots with Holydivers?
those are supposedly 'darker" sounding pickups?

awesome looking axe BTW (but I've already said that now haven't I)


----------



## possumkiller (Jan 13, 2011)

I see no ancient Egyptian inlays or anything on this one?


----------



## technomancer (Jan 13, 2011)

kmanick said:


> why 250 K pots with Holydivers?
> those are supposedly 'darker" sounding pickups?
> 
> awesome looking axe BTW (but I've already said that now haven't I)



Monster necro, but I have a couple of pics of the back I can add to the thread so I won't lock it, and you had a good question anyways 

Slight change, this is going to have Mules in it. It's partially hollow and will be getting used mostly for cleaner jazzy stuff so the warmer the better. Also the wiring scheme isn't complex, so if I don't like the 250k pots I can switch them out easily.



possumkiller said:


> I see no ancient Egyptian inlays or anything on this one?



There might be a ghost eye of thoth on the body done with paint, but I'm leaning towards just leaving this one without

Shot of the back I don't think I posted, and two of the chambering carve


----------



## Hollowway (Jan 13, 2011)

Wow, man, nice wood selection. That's beautiful!


----------



## technomancer (Jan 13, 2011)

Hollowway said:


> Wow, man, nice wood selection. That's beautiful!



Thanks! I'm really happy with how it's turning out


----------



## b7string (Jan 14, 2011)

OMG. A rosewood neck-thru... My dreams just became Technomancer's reality. I don't know weather to cry or start applauding lol


----------



## geofreesun (Jan 14, 2011)

am i the only one who didn't get the chamber thing? steve can you explain a bit on the last 2 pix? where r the chambers located? and why the funny shape? thx


----------



## elq (Jan 14, 2011)

geofreesun said:


> where r the chambers located? and why the funny shape? thx



My guesses might help -






A is where the pickups and the bridge will be.
B is where the controls and the control cavity will be.
C is where the recessed rear strap lock will be.

This is going to be a very sexy guitar.


----------



## geofreesun (Jan 14, 2011)

thx elq~ i see what's going on now~ so, i guess my question is: the way these chambers are shaped, how do they affect the tone and is there any reason for them shaped like that?


----------



## ajdehoogh (Jan 14, 2011)

I HATE YOU!


----------



## aleXander (Jan 14, 2011)

I was actually going to ask you about your KxK's the other day.
Thanks for the update =)


----------



## Sullen (Jan 14, 2011)

Sorry for using your thread for this but I think you won't mind as it's about KxK to people out there this is in stock NOW!!! Guitars in stock

*Awesome build can't wait to see it finished, thanks for feeding my GAS


----------



## technomancer (Jan 14, 2011)

elq said:


> My guesses might help -
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Completely correct. I should have posted this as well 








ajdehoogh said:


> I HATE YOU!



 



Sullen said:


> Sorry for using your thread for this but I think you won't mind as it's about KxK to people out there this is in stock NOW!!! Guitars in stock
> 
> *Awesome build can't wait to see it finished, thanks for feeding my GAS



Yeah already posted in the dealers section where it belongs

In Stock: KxK Sii-7 7 Scale Prototype #2


----------



## Sullen (Jan 14, 2011)

technomancer said:


> Completely correct. I should have posted this as well
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh, sorry! I don't go there much often


----------



## technomancer (Jan 14, 2011)

Sullen said:


> Oh, sorry! I don't go there much often



No problem


----------



## BlackMastodon (Jan 15, 2011)

technomancer said:


>



Are those ridges in the chambers completely necessary or would it work if you just hollowed it out by routing it at one even depth? I've always been interested in chambered guitars.


----------



## scherzo1928 (Jan 15, 2011)

My guess is they are there for structural reasons. Just to make it that little bit more stable.


----------



## technomancer (Jan 15, 2011)

scherzo1928 said:


> My guess is they are there for structural reasons. Just to make it that little bit more stable.



Yup. They're probably not strictly needed, but definitely improve the strength / stability of the guitar.


----------



## b7string (Jan 21, 2011)

scherzo1928 said:


> My guess is they are there for structural reasons. Just to make it that little bit more stable.



Funny this is mentioned, those flutes (ridges in the cavities) look alot like what they do to foundation walls on pre-existing structures in flood prone regions to mitigate damage, and basically keep the walls from collapsing due to the water pressure.  Fun nerdy civil/hydrotechnical engineering fact for the day.


----------



## adrock (Feb 27, 2011)

i just want to say, that this guitar is the fucking shit, and will be absolutely stunning when it is done. i'm in love with everything about it. that is all.


----------



## SirMyghin (Feb 28, 2011)

Techno, honest question here. Are you the sole reason that KxK can continue to operate?


----------



## technomancer (Feb 28, 2011)

adrock said:


> i just want to say, that this guitar is the fucking shit, and will be absolutely stunning when it is done. i'm in love with everything about it. that is all.



Thanks  This is the next guitar up from my orders to be completed after the green Sii-7 with the floyd is done. I think I may have it strung up with flat wounds and tuned to drop A, though I haven't made up my mind on that yet.



SirMyghin said:


> Techno, honest question here. Are you the sole reason that KxK can continue to operate?



Nope, KxK has gotten more orders in the past two months than I have placed in the last 2 years


----------



## scherzo1928 (Feb 28, 2011)

technomancer said:


> Nope, KxK has gotten more orders in the past two months than I have placed in the last 2 years


 
All from special runs you started 

Back on topic. This guitar is everything I would ask for if I had a custom built. It's all so tasteful! I would maaaaaybe change the bridge though. really slight maybe though, since I'm actually a ToM fan.


----------



## technomancer (Feb 28, 2011)

scherzo1928 said:


> Back on topic. This guitar is everything I would ask for if I had a custom built. It's all so tasteful! I would maaaaaybe change the bridge though. really slight maybe though, since I'm actually a ToM fan.



Yeah I considered another bridge but didn't really want a trem or a hipshot... sort of left me with the TOM


----------



## Tritono (Mar 2, 2011)

technomancer said:


> Yeah I considered another bridge but didn't really want a trem or a hipshot... sort of left me with the TOM


 
Hey man just by curiosity: Why you dont want a Hipshot Hardtail?


----------



## technomancer (Mar 2, 2011)

Tritono said:


> Hey man just by curiosity: Why you dont want a Hipshot Hardtail?



Because I decided I wanted a TOM on this guitar


----------



## technomancer (May 12, 2011)

Couple updated progress pics... it's getting close now


----------



## TomAwesome (May 12, 2011)

That's really nice! It's an interesting change from the norm. Very classy.


----------



## adrock (May 12, 2011)

I LOVE BUBINGA


----------



## scherzo1928 (May 12, 2011)

Looks like absolute sex!


----------



## thrsher (May 12, 2011)

that fingerboard looks AWESOME


----------



## technomancer (May 12, 2011)

Thanks guys 



thrsher said:


> that fingerboard looks AWESOME



Yeah I had my doubts about that board with the bubinga after initially seeing them together and thought I might have made a mistake, but now that everything is oiled up I think they look great together


----------



## technomancer (May 12, 2011)

Debating some rosewood or bubinga knobs and maybe a switch tip to cut out a little bit of the chrome. Thoughts guys?


----------



## scherzo1928 (May 12, 2011)

I like the all chrome look. But if you want something else, maybe ebony or some dark rosewood for a bit of contrast?


----------



## technomancer (May 12, 2011)

scherzo1928 said:


> I like the all chrome look. But if you want something else, maybe ebony or some dark rosewood for a bit of contrast?



Yeah maybe some rosewood... I may wait until I have it and see if I like it with the chrome knobs and decide then.


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (May 12, 2011)

Oh god, I hate you more and more ever day Steve 

Why no custom amps!?!?


----------



## technomancer (May 12, 2011)

Stealthtastic said:


> Oh god, I hate you more and more ever day Steve
> 
> Why no custom amps!?!?



The funny thing is these were all paid for ages ago, I'm pretty much broke right now


----------

